# Programming DIESEL PARTICULATE FILTER REGENERATION



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

For diesel owners, who do not have too much possibilities to drive their cars under conditions which allows diesel particulate filter regeneration as usual, here is a method how you can do it yourself with car while stationary. 

You need enet cable and ISTA+ software which you can get in this forum. Then start your engine and let it warm, connect enet cable , start ISTA +, make diagnostic, then go to Vehicle management for Service functions, Powetrain, Digital Diesel Electronics, Regeneration of diesel particulate filter - start ABL and choose Regeneration in Standstill - it will ask you to switch on high beams, air conditions on max, seat heting, rear glass heating etc. in order to ensure engine load. Then in 18 steps will run your regeneration, as on the pictures :thumbup:

Do not be affraid, engine will during regeneration run at 2000 rev. and will change it as needed. Be sure your electric fan is working, to avoid overheating, as the regeneration can run 90 minutes, according to your sooth inside.

Then you are clean !


----------

